# Power Workflow2 Lightroom Presets



## gavinseim (Jan 3, 2009)

*

NOTE: This is the old version from 2009. The thread on V3 is here... http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?11083-Power-Workflow3-LR-Presets*​_
I've set up a discount for forum members that I'll leave active for awhile. At cart just use promo code LRFORUM to save 20%_

Hi everyone I'm Gavin. I run the Pro Photo Show podcast, as well as Seim Effects, a store and tips blog for photographers where I sell my workflow presets and actions.

There's a bunch on stuff over there but today I'll tell you about Power Workflow 2. It's my latest Lightroom preset collection. Version1 launched over a year ago and was really well received. I worked hard to make version 2 much better. I know there's lots of random presets available out there but PW2 has over 6' presets, very carefully planned and organized to make workflow fast and creative. It's also includes both RAW and JPEG images which is rare in the preset world.

I'm a fan of starting with an automatic preset to get things rolling, so I've spent a, lot time playing with all the auto possibilities on LR as well. The new SUPER series is the latest result of that. It's five auto presets included in the set to start your workflow, then onto the rest of the presets in the set for lots of other effects.

I've added a few sample images below, but rather then go on anymore is I'll just send you to my site and you can see for yourself what it's all about. There's lots of pictures and a VIDEO showing the whole set at work.

*You can check out Power Workflow2 here*

Should you not want to spend right now I've made provision for that too. I like free goodies as well and you'll find a freebies section on my site with samples from my sets (including this one) and other things I've written to make photo life easier. Also service is what I'm all about so if you need any help, have comments or suggestions, feel free to contact me via my site, or post in this thread... Gav















​


----------

